# Ford 6610 troubleshooting of Control valve for 4WD?



## kalinkamaen (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello do someone know how to troubleshoot on this Control valve for 4WD on this tractor showde in picture below?










What resistance (ohm) should I see in my instrument?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I rather doubt that the resistance of the coil is all that critical. The 6610 is old enough to have escaped the computerized nonsense of the later generations, so most all solenoids and solenoid valves were simply 12v, on and off. None of the the 5 or 6 volt, pulse width monitor type where resistance is read and reacted to by a computer. It either works or it doesn't. 
The parts diagram only shows it as a unit, so I doubt any individual components are available through NH


----------



## kalinkamaen (Mar 18, 2015)

Oki, thank you for the reply.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Kali,

The coil resistance should measure very near zero, less than one ohm. You can function test the solenoid to see if it actuates by applying 12V as Fedup suggested above. Are the screens clean? See if you can blow thru it when actuated.


----------



## kalinkamaen (Mar 18, 2015)

sixbales said:


> Kali,
> 
> The coil resistance should measure very near zero, less than one ohm. You can function test the solenoid to see if it actuates by applying 12V as Fedup suggested above. Are the screens clean? See if you can blow thru it when actuated.


Thanks, I will do as suggested and see if the solenoid is working. 

Regards Kali


----------



## kalinkamaen (Mar 18, 2015)

Did what you said, with pushing air into it when opening and closing. First it was like something was stuck inside. After operating it open and closed for a while it seemed like that something got loose and mor air came through. Now the 4 wd works like a champ again.

Thanks for your help.
Regards Kali


----------

